# The Pond Frozen Over



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

The Pond:


Frozen Over:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Ours freezes alot too, dunno how the fish survive!


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

ours dont its flowing water :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you throw a football in the water before it freezes, it won't freeze over apparently.


----------



## Johnny Boy (Nov 18, 2008)

I would advise that you break the ice (gently, not with a hammer or other heavy object) to allow continuous gas exchange from the water to air. If left frozen there can be a build up of toxins that would otherwise escape.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Johnny Boy said:


> I would advise that you break the ice (gently, not with a hammer or other heavy object) to allow continuous gas exchange from the water to air. If left frozen there can be a build up of toxins that would otherwise escape.


This is essential if it stays frozen for long. Smashing it will shock your fish and may kill them, a kettle of boiling water works. As Meko said any floating object will help stop it freezing completely.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Meko said:


> if you throw a football in the water before it freezes, it won't freeze over apparently.


Interesting tip. I wonder if it would work for the dog's water bowl...:whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

not sticking my balls in my pond! painful!:whistling2:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

probably something to do with the time of year :whistling2:

just a tennis ball will stop it freezing over.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

The ball trick didn't work for us last year, both our ond and pool froze over with balls in them.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Angi said:


> The ball trick didn't work for us last year, both our ond and pool froze over with balls in them.


but you would of had a gap where the ball was ...tbh as long as you have surface movement then a pond wont freeze over


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Just to let everyone know I did break the ice, and i broke off small pieces at a time and threw them onto the grass...which my dog then decided to lick..

But yeah the fish are fine :2thumb:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Just to let everyone know I did break the ice, and i broke off small pieces at a time and threw them onto the grass...*which my dad then decided to lick*..
> 
> But yeah the fish are fine :2thumb:


your dad licked the ice on the grass


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

LMFAO! I meant my dog!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Johnny Boy said:


> I would advise that you break the ice (gently, not with a hammer or other heavy object) to allow continuous gas exchange from the water to air. If left frozen there can be a build up of toxins that would otherwise escape.


This is very good sound advise also if your pond is deep it's good thing as well


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> LMFAO! I meant my dog!


i was thinking you have a strange dad


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

mask-of-sanity said:


> but you would of had a gap where the ball was ...tbh as long as you have surface movement then a pond wont freeze over


 
water movement is bad once the pond starts freezing. The whole way for the fish to survive is that they go deeper in the water where it is a stable temp year round, warm enough to survive, but too cold to do much else. They almost hibernate down there until it starts to warm up again. If you have water movement you don't get the stable temp down the bottom. You get a temp all through the pond that is too cold for survival. That's why you're supposed to turn your pump off over winter it's the main cause of death over winter in fish, they shut down their systems to a point where they can't come back


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

mike515 said:


> water movement is bad once the pond starts freezing. The whole way for the fish to survive is that they go deeper in the water where it is a stable temp year round, warm enough to survive, but too cold to do much else. They almost hibernate down there until it starts to warm up again. If you have water movement you don't get the stable temp down the bottom. You get a temp all through the pond that is too cold for survival. That's why you're supposed to turn your pump off over winter it's the main cause of death over winter in fish, they shut down their systems to a point where they can't come back


thats what I have done and fingers crossed I'll get through my first winter with a pond without any losses. mines frozen obver this morning but my football has sorted a hiole out for them and they seem fine


----------

